# E-Plan P8 V2.8 Prof. Lizenz (Dongle) zu Verkaufen



## BTB Kaelte (18 Mai 2021)

Guten Tag!

Unsere Firma hat eine Einzelplatzlizenz zu Verkaufen:

ePlan P8 Prof. V2.7/V2.8 mit USB Dongle.

Wartungsvertrag muss dann selbst abgeschlossen werden.

Bei Interesse, bitte mich kontaktieren per PN oder Email.


Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## IBFS (22 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ohne Einbeziehen von E-PLAN ist ein Dongleverkauf so einfach nicht.

D.h. man sollte sehr nett zu EPLAN sein, damit diese das Umschreiben mitmachen.
Natürlich kannst Du auf Konfrontation gehen. Aber dann wird der Käufer keinen
Wartungsvertrag abschließen können. 

Ich weiß wovon ich rede, denn ich habe den Verkauf meiner Lizenz vor einigen 
Jahren mit etwas Überredungskunst in die Wege leiten müssen.

Grüße

Frank


----------

